# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Món quà ý nghĩa dành tặng các bé tại nhà hàng ThaiExpress - Nhà hàng Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Bên cạnh những món quà và sự quan tâm đặc biệt từ cha mẹ và người thân, năm nay các bé sẽ có một ngày lễ vui vẻ, đáng nhớ và ý nghĩa với các set menu đặc biệt dành riêng cho các bé tại chuỗi nhà hàng ThaiExpress.*

Cứ đến ngày 1/6 hàng năm, các em nhỏ lại nhận được sự quan tâm đặc biệt cùng với những món quà của cha mẹ, ông bà và người thân. Không những thế, trên các phương tiện thông tin đại chúng và các khu vui chơi cũng có nhiều chương trình giành cho các em trong ngày đặc biệt này. Một món quà ngộ nghĩnh, một trò chơi vui nhộn, hay một món ăn yêu thích là tất cả những gì tốt đẹp mà các bậc cha mẹ mong muốn mang đến cho các bé yêu của mình trong ngày lễ lớn - Quốc tế thiếu nhi 1/6.


Dịp 1/6 năm nay, chuỗi nhà hàng ThaiExpress mang đến cho các bé nhiều set ăn hấp dẫn, nhiều dinh dưỡng với mức giá hợp lý chỉ từ 80.000 đồng - 90.000 đồng. Đó như một lời chúc tới những mầm non tương lai của đất nước có một ngày lễ vui vẻ, và một kỳ nghỉ hè ý nghĩa và thú vị.

*Set 1: Giá 90.000VNĐ*
1 đậu chiên giòn sốt ngọt
1 chả giò da xốp
1 cá xào hạt điều
1 Pepsi tươi

*Set 2: Giá 90.000VNĐ*
1 đậu phụ bánh tôm chiên
1 cá phi le tẩm bột chiên xù (50g)
1 chuối chiên
1 Pepsi tươi

*Set 3: Giá 80,000 VNĐ*
1 gà tẩm bánh mỳ chiên
1 chả giò da xốp
1 bí đỏ chiên xù
1 Pepsi tươi

*Set 4: Giá 80.000 VNĐ*
1 chả tôm chiên
1 cánh gà nhồi
1 khoai môn chiên
1 Pepsi tươi


*Hệ thống chuỗi nhà hàng ThaiExpress*

-  Tầng 2, số 7 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. ĐT: (04) 62 822 822
-  Tầng 1, tòa nhà 24T2, Trung Hòa, Nhân Chính, quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04 6255 7788
Website: www. Thaiexpress.vn.

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Chuỗi nhà hàng ThaiExpress Tầng 2, số 7 Đinh Tiên Hoàng*

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Chuỗi nhà hàng ThaiExpress Tầng 1, tòa nhà 24T2, Trung Hòa*



Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------


## quandeptrai1102

Mình đã ăn quán này rồi,rất ngon,cám ơn bạn

----------

